# Problemi di aggiornamento ed installazioni gentoox

## CyberCrasher

Salve a tutti,

spero possiate aiutarmi perchè sono un utente alle prime armi con Gentoo\Gentoox.

Ho installato gentoox 7.1 nella mia xbox e a quanto ho potuto capire in queste settimane è identica a gentoo con alcune modifiche di adattamento per l'hardware in questione.

Purtroppo non ho trovato in giro supporto su gentoox e la rete e priva di grandi informazioni a riguardo, mi rivolgo dunque a voi sperando di risolvere i miei guai  :Smile: 

Gentoox 7.1 è l'ultima release di Gentoox e risale al 2003 circa. Questo crea grandi problemi nelle installazioni dei programmi, sostanzialmente derivanti da retrocompatibilità con l'os e le sue librerie.

Dopo l'installazione di Gentoox, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata: emerge --sync e questa è andata a buon fine.

Ho provato a installare amule con emerge e dopo 4 giorni di macinare, l'xbox se n'è uscita con un errore:

```
Failed to emerge net-p2p/amule-2.2.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.2.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-p2p/amule-2.2.6:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.2.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 2707:  Called econf '--with-wx-config=/usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8' '--with-wxbase-config=/usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8' '--enable-amulecmd' '--disable-debug' '--enable-optimize' '--disable-amule-daemon' '--disable-geoip' '--enable-nls' '--disable-webserver' '--disable-cas' '--disable-alcc'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.2.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.2.6/temp/environment'.

```

Allora ho pensato che potesse essere utile effettuare un aggiornamento di portage e del sistema in generale ma se provo a fare emerge portage esce fuori:

```
!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default/linux/x86/10.0

To upgrade do the following steps:

# Check 'eselect profile list'.

# Find the number that corresponds with the default/linux/x86/10.0 profile.

# Use 'eselect profile set <number>' to set a new /etc/make.profile symlink.

#

# Reference: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml

# See: "General instructions" in Section 3. "Profile updating instructions"

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.9  USE="-debug -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.18.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b [1.5.26] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libffi-0 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-completion-1.1-r5 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20090613 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.10 [1.0.11-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20091230 

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 [2.5.2-r7] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3 [2.1.6.4] USE="(-python3)" 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[blocks B     ] app-admin/eselect-news ("app-admin/eselect-news" is blocking app-admin/eselect-1.2.10)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Cosa posso fare?  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

hai fatto una follia.

temo irreversibile.

la versione di gentoo che avevi sperimentato 7 (dico sette) anni fà è diversa da quella attuale nelle fondamenta.

una versione diversa di python, una versione diversa di bash, una versione diversa di tutto.

è estremamente improbabile che un update a freddo possa avere esito felice.

avresti dovuto fare un backup del sistema originale e procedere ad una nuova installazione.

adesso che hai compromesso il backup, ti consiglierei di piallare l'esistente (salvo i dati) e procedere a una nuova installazione.

----------

## CyberCrasher

fammi capire.. l'errore è stato nel fare emerge --sync perchè adesso lui ha una lista aggiornata di software (incompatibili con la versione attuale dell'os)?

La soluzione sarebbe reinstallare l'os e non eseguire emerge così da fargli vedere i programmi vecchi (inseriti in lista a tempo di progettazione dell'os)?

----------

## cloc3

 *CyberCrasher wrote:*   

> fammi capire.. l'errore è stato nel fare emerge --sync perchè adesso lui ha una lista aggiornata di software (incompatibili con la versione attuale dell'os)?

 

non solo.

tu hai detto che la macchina ha macinato per quattro giorni.

attualmente, quindi, hai un sistema aggiornato per metà chi si è piantato sul più bello.

la lista delle cose da fare che hai postato, prevede la compilazione della versione nuova di python.

come minimo, questo significa che la versione attuale di emerge è costretta a leggere il database nuovo di portage, scritto con la sintassi nuova, usando la versione di python vecchia...

se si ancora in grado di fare un chroot, e se hai abbastanza spazio nell'hd, puoi usare la gentoo vecchia per crearne una nuova in una cartella /mnt/nuovaGentoo.

al temine, potresti costruire un kernel con una initrd personalizzata per avviare la macchina nel nuovo ambiente.

----------

## CyberCrasher

innanzitutto grazie per le risposte rapide e per l'aiuto.. sei chiarissimo (anche perchè sconosco gentoo\gentoox)

è la prima volta che tento di installare linux sulla mia xbox, ma dopo anni di non utilizzo della console, ho finalmente deciso di renderla utile quindi non ho backup antichi proprio perchè solo ora mi affaccio al mondo gentoox.

Non ho dati da salvare ed avendo tutto gestito in ftp ci sto poco a reinstallare tutto, quindi procedo per la reinstallazione di gentoox.

A questo punto tu dici che facendo emerge --search amule troverò qualche vecchio pacchetto compatibile ancora disponibile in rete che si autoinstallerà?

Non devo fare alcun tipo di aggiornamento quindi?

----------

## cloc3

 *CyberCrasher wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto tu dici che facendo emerge --search amule troverò qualche vecchio pacchetto compatibile ancora disponibile in rete che si autoinstallerà?
> 
> 

 

non capisco quello che vuoi dire.

il mio suggerimento è il seguente:

a) creare una cartella /mnt/nuovaGentoo per il nuovo sistema;

b') se disponi di un disco nuovo, partizionarlo e montare la partizione di sistema su /mnt/nuovaGentoo

b'') se non disponi di un un disco nuovo, saltare il punto percedente e predisporsi, alla fine del processo, a smanettare un po' per usare la nuova installazione (sarà difficile, ma affascinante e istruttivo);

c) seguire il manuale di istruzioni per l'installazione.

in particolare, dovrai scompattare il tarball del sistema nella cartella /mnt/nuovaGentoo e il tarball del portage attuale nella cartella /mnt/nuovaGentoo/portage.

fare chroot e installare secondo manuale.

amule è un programma come tanti altri.

prima di installarlo, dovrai predisporre tutto quello che ci deve stare sotto.

in particolare, dovrai avere un server grafico funzionante.

quindi di amule ti preoccuperai solo alla fine.

----------

## CyberCrasher

Allora... io ho appena resettato Gentoox. Attualmente è quindi aggiornata al 2003, senza mezzi aggiornamenti e file compromessi. 

A questo punto cosa faccio? Tentiamo un aggiornamento oppure mi procuro pacchetti compatibili con questa Gentoox?Last edited by CyberCrasher on Wed May 05, 2010 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CyberCrasher

 :Sad:  helpettino?  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *CyberCrasher wrote:*   

>  helpettino? 

 

stai diventando esigente, con il supporto?

cerchi codice software compatibile con programmi del 2003?

auguri.

----------

## CyberCrasher

mmm... un po più cortesi no vero? xD

Sto semplicemente chiedendo... considerando il fatto che gentoox è una delle poche distro (se non l'unica) per xbox, non credo che tutti quelli che desiderano installarla sull'xbox debbano combattere con questi problemi di aggiornamento, inoltre mi sembra strano che non abbiano pubblicato una versione di gentoox aggiornata.

Al momento, un utente come me che vuole semplicemente settare come muletto la propria xbox, si trova in una situazione non proprio agiata.

Considerando che esiste una community gentoox, pur non essendo più attiva, mi sembra strano che non ci sia un archivio di pacchetti per quella distro.

Non sto chiedendo di usare gentoo del 2001, sto chiedendo di usare l'ultima release di Gentoox, che se pur vecchia aveva a suo tempo tutta una suite di software installabili.

Ho cercato in giro un server ftp dedicata a gentoox ma non ho trovato niente e cercando di connettermi a canali irc gentoox trovo solo bots e questo mi dispiace perchè di fatto è un progetto abbandonato dal 2003.

Detto questo non è che voglio oppormi al tuo suggerimento, perchè sono il primo a partire col presupposto che non conosco gentoo\gentoox quindi chiedo aiuto a voi proprio per questo.

Semplicemente, mi chiedevo se fosse possibile reperire i software evitando complicazioni. Questo non è possibile (o quasi)? Bene.. vedrò di fare quanto mi hai detto.. ma se un utente chiede aiuto, evita di dirgli Auguri...  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *CyberCrasher wrote:*   

> mmm... un po più cortesi no vero? xD
> 
> 

 

scortese?

oggi ci sto passando del tempo, sul forum, e ne ho dedicato una parte anche a te.

un up entro le ventiquattro ore è comportamento contrario alle linee guida del forum.

se da questo ne viene un rimbrotto di qualche utente, non ne farei una questione di scortesia.

da quanto dici, hai cercato a lungo, trovando solo porte chiuse, proprio perché vuoi supporto per una cosa ormai da anni fuori supporto.

nei topic sopra ho provato a spiegarti in più modi la complessità di quello che desideri.

non ti faccio gli auguri per cattiveria, ma puramente per onestà intellettuale.

in ogni caso, a mio modo di vedere, una xbox è un computer come un altro.

mi aspetterei dunque che sia in grado di ospitare senza problemi una installazione gentoo standard.

tutti i miei suggerimenti precedenti, di conseguenza, erano rivolti in questa direzione.

tuttavia, confesso di non essere perfettamente ferrato sul tuo hardware.

se desideri qualche informazione maggiore, attendi qualche altro commento o cerca altrove.

----------

## CyberCrasher

non metto in dubbio che, il semplice fatto che rispondi alle mie domande e mi dai assistenza sia un atto di cortesia e ti ringrazio per questo.

Semplicemente avevo frainteso il tuo tono. Comunque tutto risolto spero  :Very Happy: 

Tornando al problema, considera che le partizioni sono xfat e non so se una qualsiasi distro linux sia in grado di leggerla, quindi non potendo cambiare questa condizione, se ho capito bene, gentoox non è direttamente eseguito sull'xbox, ma è emulato da uno specie di emulatore. 

Questa ovviamente è una mia supposizione, ma sta di fatto che quando avvio gentoox dal software principale xbox, parte uno specie di menù e successivamente viene eseguito un boot dell'os. Potrei sbagliarmi ma se è una simulazione non sono sicuro che possa essere installato qualunque os (ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi).

Siccome tentar non nuoce, provo a seguire il tuo procedimento e vediamo che ne esce fuori.. se trovo inghippi posto, grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## cloc3

 *CyberCrasher wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le partizioni sono xfat
> 
> 

 

che roba è? si mangia?

se si tratta di exfat, wikipedia è perentoria relativamente al supporto open.

sinceramente, mi chiamo fuori e ti rifaccio ...

gli auguri.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

perdona la mia ignoranza.

ma perchè usare un progetto vecchissimo quando ce ne sono di più recenti per l'xbox?

tipo vedi

http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page

come ha detto cloc3, come si può molto sperare che ci sia supporto per programmi di 7 anni fa....   :Sad: 

però, se è vero che usa exfat, come fanno quelli che supportano xbox-linux?

http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/experimental/x86/xbox/

comunque gentoo per xbox c'è, a quanto vedo.....

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> perdona la mia ignoranza.
> 
> 

 

davvero. l'ignoranza, su questo forum, è una pecca insanabile.

CyberCrasher, che hai da dire?

metti risolto al titolo?

 :Cool: 

----------

## CyberCrasher

Allora... il file system si chiama FatX ed è di proprietà Microsoft ed esclusivo per xbox.

In pratica è un formato FAT dedicato alla Xbox  :Smile:  (Da qui la fantasia FatX)

Se volete dargli un'occhiata ecco qui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FATX

Tornando al problema, ho fatto un bel giro online e ho trovato altre distro disponibili per xbox, tra cui xUbuntu (o XUbuntu), diversa da Xubuntu, è una distro Ubuntu dedicata a consolle xbox.

Vi tengo aggiornati  :Smile: 

----------

## CyberCrasher

Dopo tante installazioni ho trovato la mia distro xbox ideale: xebian.

E' disponibile in versione GUI e non, dal boot si può avviare la live come una normalissima distro linux per pc.

I software nativi sono sostanzialmente quelli essenziali per un buon serverino (ftp, ecc) e la gestione di pacchetti e di nuove installazioni è molto semplice da gestire. Non ci sono stati problemi fin'ora a reperire programmi. Inoltre non sono ancora certissimo ma si può utilizzare repository per installare programmi.

Spero possa essere d'aiuto per qualcuno. Ciao a tutti e grazie

----------

## bi-andrea

le distro se non si aggiornano periodicamente ti trovi tagliato fuori dopo diversi anni,..........mettiamo 2 anni che nel mondo Gnu/Linux sono tanti, ma veramente tanti, lo dico per esperienza di Rh6.1 fino ad arrivare a Fedora 7 (circa 13 anni), forse Debian che riesce a aggiornare anche saltando alcune versioni, ma dentro un certo limite, se non trovi più quello che cercavi nel mondo open source un motivo c'è e bisogna mettersi l'animo in pace. 

Io personalmente ti consiglio di salvare la /home/utente e partire con una installazione del tarball stage3 e portage sopra, se non hai pratica di farti un kernel o ti copi quello del CDliveGentoo o di un'altra distribuzione, che se ci fai caso hanno salvato il file di configurazione del kernel o nel boot o nella cartella del sorgente del kernel, la metti nella cartella del sorgente kernel e con genkernel ti crei tutto l'occorente (vedi guide).

Gentoo ha una valanga di informazioni che non credevo, di suo, in più c'è il forum nelle varie lingue per aiutare chi come me e te non riescono a risolvere dei problemi di vario genere.

 :Wink: 

----------

